# Poland eyes joint purchase of  3 new  subs with Norway/Netherlands



## CougarKing (6 Sep 2015)

*Bankier.pl*

According to a poster in another forum, the above article in Polish says the following interesting things:



> - Poland would like to buy three subs, newly built
> *- a joint order with e.g. Norway and/or the Netherlands*
> - cruise missiles are a must
> - tentative offers have come for the ff:
> ...


----------

